

My Weekend Project: See everybody on Hacker News - jonthepirate
http://upvot.es/hackernews

======
mikeburrelljr
Pretty sweet! What about a "sort by karma" slider? ;)

How did you get the photos for each user?

------
cyphersanctus
Interesting, a crowd not as geeky as one would expect.

